# PTE-A status: Scores not reportable



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

G'day Forum Members,

PTE-A was taken on 4-Jan-2016 9.30AM Chopras Bangalore and the status in the website says "Taken-Scores not reportable". I could see several members posting this in the past. It has been little more than 2 days and am yet to get the result. I am aware that the official turnaround time mentioned in 5 days whereas people get it within a day.

Can the experienced members please share their views as to whether this indicates issue in any form?

Many thanks.


----------



## pvpatel (Dec 14, 2015)

Same here, i appered for exam on 7th june and status on site showing taken and score not reportable, what does it mean?


----------



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

pvpatel said:


> Same here, i appered for exam on 7th june and status on site showing taken and score not reportable, what does it mean?


You will receive by max on 5th working day. In my case also, same situation, I got the result on morning on 5th working day


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

I dont know why, but recently the results are getting delayed a lot. I could see lots of complaints on their facebook page too.


----------



## platon.abolf (Jan 20, 2016)

My result was also delayed due to palm veins issue.But my wife got it on 2nd day. 

I got my result today


----------



## prahigujar (Dec 11, 2016)

I got the same message.. its been 2 days since i gave my exam.. does anyone know whom to contact for this

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prahigujar said:


> I got the same message.. its been 2 days since i gave my exam.. does anyone know whom to contact for this
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


This is a dead 1 year old thread
Post on the current PTE-A thread for a quick response 

Cheers


----------

